# hydraulic press pressure calculations



## thezetecman (May 6, 2009)

Does this look correct please check if you can.

I want to build a hydraulic press but need to check the calculations

Force = Pressure X Area

Available pump gives 130 bar pressure = 130x10exp5 N/m2 = 1885.5 PSI

Force needed is 30 000kgf = 294 300 N 


294 300 / 13000000 =0.02264 m2

Giving a main piston of 170mm diameter ?


----------



## RobWilson (May 6, 2009)

Correct, ;D
Rob


----------



## jpaul (May 6, 2009)

Force = Pressure / Area

A= P x D

Imperial System Solution

Area = (170mm / 25.4 mm/in) X 3.14= 21 sq inches
P = 1900 psi

then F=P/A = )1900lbs/in-in) / 21 in-in
F = 90 lbs


----------



## Noitoen (May 6, 2009)

Sorry but I think it's 35,18 sq inches


----------



## RobWilson (May 6, 2009)

Force  =  Pressure x  Area
        Pressure = 130Bar= 1885.5 PSI 
        Area 170mm Dia =226.30Sq cm = 35.07Sq"
        1885.5 PSI X 35.07 Sq" = 66124.48 lbs = 30t
Rob 
Think that it.


----------



## mklotz (May 6, 2009)

Ah, Paul, you really ought to learn to proofread.*

First off, F = P*A, not F = P/A as you wrote.

A = P * D I have no idea what this is supposed to mean but I do know that it's wrong. 


The 170 mm is a diameter, not a radius. 170 * pi isn't an area, even if you do convert it back into idiotic Imperial measurements. Area = pi*r^2 or (pi/4)*d^2.

----
*If the rest of you think I'm being hard on Paul, contrary to normal forum guidelines, you're absolutely right. Paul and I are very good friends and belong to the same ME club. Having a laugh at the other's expense is well within our comfort zone.


----------



## jpaul (May 6, 2009)

Marv and all

My error. I appreciate your replies. My brain needs more exercise


----------



## thezetecman (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for checking.


----------

